# Basic wiring help



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have no experience with electrical wiring. Need some help. I'd like to keep things as simple as possible. All I need to run is a 40-60 lbs trolling motor, bow & stearn lights. That's it. I'm assuming I'll need a simple fuse box / switch panel. What gauge wiring do I need? How necessary is marine grade wire?

Also, there's no way to hide the wiring inside the boat to run it from end to end. I'm concidering running it in the spray rail on the outside of the boat, good idea?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If it was me...

Mount the battery close to the trolling motor, and use 4 gauge to supply it.
Use a quality fused marine switch panel  and supply it with a single 8 ga wire.
Use 16 gauge wire to power the lights.
Run ground leads back to a single buss bar, tied to the ground terminal of the battery with 8 ga wire.
Tinned marine wire will save you problems in the long run.
Less chance of corrosion taking place inside the insulation.

Wing nuts are not allowed for use in any electrical connection...especially battery terminals!

Useful information for amateurs...like you and me

http://www.boatus.com/boattech/casey/05.htm


----------



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, sounds simple enough. 

Would you run the trolling motor through the switch panel or straight to the battery?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

50 amp marine circuit breaker is recommended between the battery and troller.
I always remove the leads from the batteries between trips to prevent current drain and corrosion.


----------

